# trying to find municipal truck autions



## heman123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm trying to find ways to locate municiple truck auction or sale site that sell these trucks.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Some states post trucks on ebay actually. I know that in CT the state posts the auctions in the Hartford Courant on Sundays in the section of the classifieds for Auctions and Estate sales. So check your local papers and also there are some websites that do auction listings online but be careful for scams since all of them do charge monthly fees before they allow you to download the listing sheets. Maybe try calling your DOT or local municipal garage and see what information they can give you.

Good Luck


Jay


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Well, these are not municipal auctions, but they usually have a ton of equipment, and you can check the list online for free.

They have one coming up in Chicago. but the date is to be announced. I think it is in late August or Sept.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9682

~Chuck


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Send a request to the agencies you'd like to bid to and get on their mailing list for upcoming auctions. NY has a website listing the sales dates and locations with equipment for sale listed, Ill. may too. Watch the legal notices in your local papers too, items for sale usually must appear there before being offered.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Here is a good site here in northern IL. with links to other sites.
www.obenaufautions.com

Pete


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Sorry

www.obenaufauctions.com

Pete


----------

